

Ask HN: Why suddenly there are so many Q&A services? - skbohra123

Quora, formspring.me, stackexchange and more. Is this some kind of a trend ?
======
dangrossman
There have always been a million clones of Yahoo! Answers. You're just
noticing some good ones.

------
DevX101
Sounds like a good question for quora.com

------
minalecs
In a nutshell.. user contributed content, original content, good SEO, and
monetize on views. It pretty much takes care of itself with little effort. If
you look at what stackexchange they pretty much commoditized the tech.

~~~
skbohra123
exactly to what I am thinking.

------
thewordpainter
alley insider had a good post on this subject with CEO adam d'angelo:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/what-i-learned-from-being-
cto...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-i-learned-from-being-cto-of-
facebook-why-i-started-quora-and-this-is-why-gen-y-kicks-ass-at-
entrepreneurship-2010-9)

i think it's one of those group coupon-type industries. the potential has
always been there, but nobody has fully executed on the potential.

to dan's point: i'm a big believer that some of the best ideas sprout from
areas in the larger corporation that just don't get enough attention. yahoo is
focused on a little of a lot, whereas quora has a lot of a little in mind.

i personally think quora is the next big thing, and to that end, i've already
started including my profile in my email sig :)

